# Pride Works



## SammyB57 (Dec 15, 2004)

How often does Pride set up works?


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2004)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> How often does Pride set up works?



I would say a few of Takadas Fights were works 
but I don't think it   is a habbit.

Takada & Atonio Inoki have big Investment in Pride
Both have owned Major Pro wrestling organizations....

Pride is My Fav. of the MMA organazations out there.
I wish They Would create a Light Weight  Dicvision.

Pride has the Best Rules & the Top Fighters.


----------



## captnigh (Dec 29, 2004)

I didn't realize Pride worked fights.  What a downer.


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 1, 2005)

Opinions on Yoshida/Frye?


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Opinions on Yoshida/Frye?



Work


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 1, 2005)

***Semi-Spoiler***

How bad did Gardner beat Yoshida? I know it was a decision, but was Yoshida 
jacked up or no?


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> How often does Pride set up works?


 I think Pride has far less worked fights than K-1.

 Some of the nonsense going on over at K-1 is too obvious. 

 Abidi vs Ologon is a classic example.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Jan 2, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Opinions on Yoshida/Frye?


it wasn't a work...why would frye get his arm broken if it was a work?


----------



## ace (Jan 2, 2005)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> it wasn't a work...why would frye get his arm broken if it was a work?



Frye 's Arm was not Broken He wresltled for
 NJ Pro Wrestling Latter in the Month..

Also If U listen to his Pre Fight Interview 
He said & Winked Im Gonna Break his Arm.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Jan 2, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Frye 's Arm was not Broken He wresltled for
> NJ Pro Wrestling Latter in the Month..
> 
> Also If U listen to his Pre Fight Interview
> He said & Winked Im Gonna Break his Arm.


It wouldn't be the first time a pro wrestler wrestle with a broken arm...in fact it happends a lot.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 2, 2005)

> in fact it happends a lot.


It also happens a lot that a Pro wrestler will Fake a broken arm.


----------

